# Any Catholics?



## juicebox0017 (Apr 4, 2011)

So it's Easter season and for the Catholics this means fasting and no meat on Fridays. Any one out there follow this ritual?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ahh....and the can of worms slowly opens,


----------



## jagbender (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL  Aint going there again!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

lol.  Youre asking a bunch of crispy jews if they follow catholic practices.  
Dont believe in Jesus or the Easter bunny because they are basically the same thing.  Now Santa Claus is a whole other story.  That mofo is for realz.


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 4, 2011)

GF battles this issue.

Eat fish seems like the best solution.


----------



## Typo (Apr 4, 2011)

But since this isn't anything goes I guess I should put a real answer too ..

Just eat the meat or if you're really going to follow it then eat fish like UA_Iron recommended.

Isn't lent almost over anyways?


----------



## carmineb (Apr 5, 2011)

As a catholic, i can drink my protein shakes, or fish....  , I just opt for the shakes.  Being a vegetarian, a minimal one at that, once a week for 7 weeks isnt gonna kill anyone or hurt their gains


----------



## juicebox0017 (Apr 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> As a catholic, i can drink my protein shakes, or fish....  , I just opt for the shakes.  Being a vegetarian, a minimal one at that, once a week for 7 weeks isnt gonna kill anyone or hurt their gains



I have always tried to keep with the fish and bread diet on Fridays and it's not really that much of a difference. But the only issue is forgetting not to eat meat. I'm catholic but not the bible beater type. My mom on the other hand is old school Irish catholic. Plus I've got two daughters who hate fish. This wasn't really a religious question just wondering if anyone followed to no meat on Fridays for lent during cycle season.


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2011)

How the hell can anyone hate fish? It's delicious!

Okay, it is when I make it. 

I suppose if you've only eaten spoiled fish fried in rancid oil, it would ruin it for you for life.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 5, 2011)

juicebox0017 said:


> So it's Easter season and for the Catholics this means fasting and no meat on Fridays. Any one out there follow this ritual?



i gave up being catholic for Lent!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 5, 2011)

Was raised Catholic, observed Lent and all the other beliefs I was taught 

Became after years agnostic and finally today I consider myself an Atheist. 

And for all the good Catholics out there, I'll eat extra meat on Fridays just for you!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 5, 2011)

Built said:


> How the hell can anyone hate fish? It's delicious!
> 
> Okay, it is when I make it.
> 
> I suppose if you've only eaten spoiled fish fried in rancid oil, it would ruin it for you for life.



I want to like fish but I just can't stand it. Built, hook a guy up with a recipe or two. PLEASE!!


----------



## tigger1 (Apr 5, 2011)

seriously...i was raised catholic, dont go to church, pray every night...i gods got bigger fish to fry then someone eating protein....thats what it all comes down to....what if i at a handfull of crickets like some to the wackos do (although i have heard they have a sick protein content!!!)  just let your god know u love him and i am sure he would send u to hell for eating meat...unless u are gay and eating "that kinda meat"...jk!!


----------



## carmineb (Apr 5, 2011)

juicebox0017 said:


> I have always tried to keep with the fish and bread diet on Fridays and it's not really that much of a difference. But the only issue is forgetting not to eat meat. I'm catholic but not the bible beater type. My mom on the other hand is old school Irish catholic. Plus I've got two daughters who hate fish. This wasn't really a religious question just wondering if anyone followed to no meat on Fridays for lent during cycle season.


 

i hate fish too, unless I am eating sushi...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2011)

3 seafood steaks (yellowfin tuna, halibut, swordfish, salmon, seabass, shark) cut about 1-inch thick
2 tablespoons olive oil
Salt and pepper and dill

Directions

Brush steaks on both sides with oil. Season to taste with salt, pepper and dill. Place in the center of the cooking grate. Cover grill. Cook, turning once halfway through cooking time, until fish is opaque but still moist in center (about 10 minutes). Season to taste.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2011)

Shrimp Scampi

Scampi Butter, recipe below
1 pound raw peeled and deveined 16 to 20 count shrimp, with tail on 
2 ounces shredded Parm cheese
1 diced avocado
Spaghetti Squash, recipe below

Directions

Place 2/3 of the scampi butter in a large saute pan over high heat and melt. Add in shrimp and cook for about 2 minutes, moving shrimp around in the pan. Cook until shrimp are opaque, only about another 2 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in the remaining scampi butter, Parm cheese, and avocado chunks. Serve over hot spaghetti squash 

Scampi Butter:

1/4 pound butter, softened
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons minced onion (I prefer red onions for color)
1 tablespoon fresh chopped parsley leaves
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon sea/kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
Dash Worcestershire sauce
Juice of 1 lemon
In a bowl with a wire whisk, mix together all ingredients until well blended.

Spaghetti Squash:

1 spaghetti squash (about 3 pounds)

Slice squash in half lengthwise. Scoop out the seeds with a spoon as you would a pumpkin. Then submerge both halves in boiling water and cook for about 25 minutes, or until the inside is tender to a fork and pulls apart in strands.  Remove, drain, and cool with cold water or an ice bath to stop the cooking. Then use a fork to scrape the cooked squash out of its skin, and at the same time, fluff and separate the squash into spaghetti-like strands.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Jodi, gonna try those recipes.


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2011)

Try a cod or halibut fillet, salt and pepper, lightly dust with flour or cornstarch, and panfry in a hot pan with butter and garlic until crispy and golden on both sides. Squeeze of lemon and you're good to go. Catfish is amazing this way btw, but it's invariably riddled with worms so be prepared to pick them out as you eat - or ignore them and enjoy the interesting texture of the extra protein they provide lol!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I want to like fish but I just can't stand it. Built, hook a guy up with a recipe or two. PLEASE!!


 

if you don't like fish try grouper, cod ,halibut they are lighter tasting 
I preffer Salmon for the high omega's

Take a fillet pour on some melted butter salt pepper a lemon slice and an slice of onion and broil it intil the middle is almost done 

Also a little Butter and garlic for a scampi style on the whitefish. 

Dip Fillets in Rice flour salt and pepper and fry in Olive oil


----------



## CG (Apr 6, 2011)

Everything Jodi built and jag said. . Plus Sushi. I do all you can eat Sushi most Fridays. Best21 evar spent 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Everything Jodi built and jag said. . Plus Sushi. I do all you can eat Sushi most Fridays. Best21 evar spent
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

I like our place has brown rice Suchi


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2011)

OK, gonna get some nice salmon steaks, and give em a try tomorrow.

My girls birthday is Saturday and she wants to go out for Sushi, I'm gonna actually take the plunge and eat some. 

Thanks for the great recipes everyone!!


----------



## PHINA (Apr 7, 2011)

All my life I've never liked eating fish but now that I'm looking to clean up my diet eating fish has'nt been so bad depending on how well I prepare it.  So far my favorite clean recipe is taking fresh cod and dipping the fillets in honey dijon mustard thats mixed with a tsp of olive oil to coat both sides.  Then I dredge the fillets in a separate bowl that has a mixture of about 1/4c dry oats (or you can use whole wheat panko bread crumbs), 1tsp olive oil, 1 tsp freshly chopped thyme, salt, pepper.  Place on pan in oven and bake.  The fish comes out amazingly crispy and the taste is just awesome!  You can barely notice a fish taste (if your palate is sensitive to that taste).


----------



## Vick (Apr 7, 2011)

I stopped being Catholic when I read this: 
*1 Timothy 3:4-6 (Contemporary English Version)*

   4Church officials must  be in control of their own families, and they must see that their  children are obedient and always respectful.   5If they don't know how to control their own families, how can they look after God's people? 



Funny how all the priests never had wives or children.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 9, 2011)

Vick said:


> I stopped being Catholic when I read this:
> *1 Timothy 3:4-6 (Contemporary English Version)*
> 
> 4Church officials must  be in control of their own families, and they must see that their  children are obedient and always respectful.   5If they don't know how to control their own families, how can they look after God's people?
> ...



I didnt thingk this was a catholic bashing thread, it was asking catholics what they eat during lent's fast if they dont eat meat on fridays....

So where does the above say a priest MUST be married?  if you read the entire passage in context, you would see there is not rule that one must be married.  MArriage, celebacy and the pristhood is a discipline within teh catholic church, elders who are converts from the anglican or episcopalian or greek churches may become catholic priests, move their ordinations over and remain married, they dont ahve to wait for their spouse to die.


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I didnt thingk this was a catholic bashing thread, it was asking catholics what they eat during lent's fast if they dont eat meat on fridays....
> 
> So where does the above say a priest MUST be married?  if you read the entire passage in context, you would see there is not rule that one must be married.  MArriage, celebacy and the pristhood is a discipline within teh catholic church, elders who are converts from the anglican or episcopalian or greek churches may become catholic priests, move their ordinations over and remain married, they dont ahve to wait for their spouse to die.


lol, seriously? bashing? How about the rule the Priests must not be married. Yeah they made that the rule and we all know what it produced, a haven for NAMBLA members!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 10, 2011)

I worship the sun. This means that I can eat whatever I want whenever I want and won't be judged, however I won't be rewarded with an after-life either but that's ok. It makes me appreciate the only true heaven and paradise we will ever witness, Earth right now.

Just read some science books, realise how wrong you are and get jerked as a mofo, no unecessary sin or shame required.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm afraid my days of making heaven a priority as well listening to one that would be considered a commie are very much over.  This sad and sick means of economics and such here on earth is far more relevant in matters for attention and/or thinking, and should be a first priority.  Hell and Heaven, are two places you must die in order to get to, and everyone is going.  I think, I might pass on both.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 10, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> I'm afraid my days of making heaven a priority as well listening to one that would be considered a commie are very much over. This sad and sick means of economics and such here on earth is far more relevant in matters for attention and/or thinking, and should be a first priority. Hell and Heaven, are two places you must die in order to get to, and everyone is going. I think, I might pass on both.


 

You way till my leader hears about your blasphemy.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 11, 2011)

Vick said:


> lol, seriously? bashing? How about the rule the Priests must not be married. Yeah they made that the rule and we all know what it produced, a haven for NAMBLA members!




like I said, this thread was about dietary concerns during a tradition withint eh church and how catholics could eat an alternative   diet during that state.....

but you digress again with shades of NAMBLER and stuff.. it is unfortunate gay pedophiles  choose to work in schools, day cares and as priests in this world and we don't always see it when it is happening....  but that is another subject matter and a digression again....

St Paul was not married, St Peters was a widower and not maried, in fact, we have no tradition of any apostle being married at the time of their calling....  Marriage was allowable in the early days but the tradition of non marriage came about because of the issues of haivng a family while being an elder and just like the early rulers of the church 100 AD made rules to protect their churches, teh catholic church later integrated the no marriage discipline.  Nothing wrong with that.  NOTHING wrong wit that.

the problem is YOU think if someone is not allowed to get married, they are automatically going to become a pedophile or gay....  Many men are not married out of choice in today's world, the priesthood is just one instance where that choice is made clearer to the world of their intent. Doesn't mean they are gay or pedophiles.  HOWEVER, in society, where there are children, there will be the scum of society entering in to take advantage of the opportunity.  Non marriage of priests is not the reason why there were pedophiles, less than 1% of priests, maybe much less were found)  but rather it was because there will always be an element of scum everywhere you look, teachers, day cares, boys clubs, everywhere....  and it marrs the organizations when it happens, just that since the catholic church teaches morality, finding that element there makes them look hypocritical.  Maybe the could have handled the issue with more grace but they didnt....  many ministers are married in protestant circles and the rate of divorce among them is no different than society as a whole, the Swagartt and Baker controversies, infidelities doesnt mean that when you are a minister or a priest, you are perfect, just that men, whether they have a predisposition to cheating on their wives, stealing from teh coffers, diddling kids is a sign of the sickness we have in society and people will take advantage of the cloth and hide behind it, like they do as boy scout leaders or teachers.  I prefer to think og them as having abused their position for personal gain.  that is the last I will asy in this....

Everyone has the right to beleive what they want in life, it doesnt make you right or me wrong, what it means that we ar responsible for our individual choices in this world and if I happen to believe in a God, I'll pray for you for the betterment of society and of yoruself and if you dont believe in one or beleive diferently, you can wish my luck in what I do also and we part as friends...  and when we see illnesses such as gay pedofiles molesting little boys ONLY, we know it is a sickness and we all, from all sides, come together in disgust.


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 11, 2011)

im not catholic,however I still don't eat meat on fridays.

tilapia,orange roughy etc...


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 11, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You way till my leader hears about your blasphemy.


 


Oh hurt me, hurt me.


----------



## yerg (Apr 12, 2011)

Built said:


> How the hell can anyone hate fish? It's delicious!
> 
> Okay, it is when I make it.
> 
> I suppose if you've only eaten spoiled fish fried in rancid oil, it would ruin it for you for life.


I love your posts!!! lol Your abs arent bad either!!


----------



## atlas114 (Apr 12, 2011)

+1 Im here brother


----------



## Tomn (Apr 13, 2011)

im a catholic but i still eat meat on fridays during the holy week


----------



## Chubby (Apr 13, 2011)

Atheism itself is also a blind faith.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 13, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Atheism itself is also a blind faith.


 
Lets not start. 
The definition of "faith" is to believe with no evidence. 

I believe what I believe due to falsafiable evidence and the things we don't yet know I can accept without adding fantasy. Just because we lack an understanding in something that doesn't mean a God is lurking in the background. History has reinforced this over and over.

Anyway back to the topic. I was just harmlessly mocking an extremely odd believe system that has no place in this day and age.

By the way, who said I was an atheist?


----------



## Chubby (Apr 13, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Lets not start.


Okay


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 13, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Okay


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Atheism itself is also a blind faith.



Atheism is the rejection of belief and faith.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 19, 2011)

Vick said:


> I stopped being Catholic when I read this:
> *1 Timothy 3:4-6 (Contemporary English Version)*
> 
> 4Church officials must  be in control of their own families, and they must see that their  children are obedient and always respectful.   5If they don't know how to control their own families, how can they look after God's people?
> ...



The Catholic religion has very little to do with the bible.  Lent is a perfect example of this


----------



## jnd42697 (May 24, 2011)

One day we will all find out who was right and who was wrong.  As a Christian if I am wrong and their is no heaven or hell I have lost nothing.  On the other hand if you are not a born again believer and you are wrong you will have eternity to think about it.


----------



## S_walker (May 24, 2011)

*Give this a try!*

Shrimp Cocktail

1/2  diced purple onion 
1     diced  med white onion
1     bunch diced green onion
1/2  diced green and red bell pepper
2-3  diced jalapenos (more if you want)
3-4  diced med size red tomato
3     diced  reg size avocados
Cilantro to taste  chopped up
1 1/2 cup ketchup (good kind)
1/2   cup Valentina hot sauce (more if you want really hot) and to
get the correct flavor you must use this brand."important"
Put ALL in large bowl and squeeze the juice of 2 limes into mixture
be careful not mash up avocados when mixing.
SHRIMP #3 lbs of peeled shrimp(bout 75-100) fresh is better
Bring to a boil 2 quarts of water,garlic,little salt,pepper and vegetables left over while preparing mixture(chopped off parts) .
Add shrimp for about 3-4 min (don't take long)
Remove shrimp cool under running water to stop the cooking.
Save about 1/2 cup shrimp/veg stock and cool.
Add cool stock to above mixture.mix well
Add Shrimp...
Put in frig about 1-2 hrs and serve with Tortilla Chips
with cut up limes on the side to squeeze on each chip.
The limes are what set the flavor off.
For and extra twist you can also add REAL crab meat ,but add 
it last so you want break it up while mixing


Might not fit into your regular diet, but it's pretty good.



Edit: Yes I am Catholic, but respect everyone's right to worship or not just the same.


----------



## strength is pain (Jun 13, 2011)

ask kent


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

My wife DOES follow this believe it or not! Me, I'll eat meat any day of the year


----------

